# Vitex and menstruation



## veryerin (Jul 29, 2007)

If you take vitex to bring back your cycle, do you continue taking it after your cycle returns? (To ensure that you keep getting your period). Just wondering!


----------



## rhubarbarin (May 2, 2008)

I have been taking it for a few months now (every morning on an empty stomach), and intend to keep on taking it.. I'm hoping to have a return of EWCM. My cycles have been getting more and more normal (and my luteal phase longer!) and I'm hoping it's due to vitex.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I used it to induce Af back, and then stopped it for a while, AF kept coming back! I went back on it to get pg with DD2, it really decreased my milk supply so I kept starting and stopping it.


----------

